# Breitling Wakmann Cockpit Clock 640-12-10



## wills0_9 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dear All
My first post here.
I have recently acquired a Breitling Wakmann aircraft clock. I believe it dates from the late 1950s and was used in commercial aircraft such Douglas DC8.
It came from a retired watchmaker in Switzerland who acquired it directly from Breitling in about 1980/81. As a result it is NOS condition and has never been used.
It has an 8 day movement and elapsed time and chronograph complications.
I would be interested in any other information anyone can provide about these clocks. Including how to adjust time keeping via the screw off access cover on the rear.
Many thanks.
Will





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations on finding such a fine aircraft clock. That would make an attractive desk clock. I was unable to find anything online. You may want to ask in the clock forum on the NAWCC site.


----------



## wills0_9 (Apr 15, 2014)

John MS said:


> Congratulations on finding such a fine aircraft clock. That would make an attractive desk clock. I was unable to find anything online. You may want to ask in the clock forum on the NAWCC site.


Thanks. I'll try the NAWCC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dstzn (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello Will,

Nice clock. I bought a very similar but not identical clock a couple of years ago. I have yet to figure out what the "PUSH HARD" button does. Do you know?


----------



## francis.lemartin (May 7, 2018)

Hi Will,

I bought a identical clock - it looks georgeous


----------



## 1timcurtis (2 mo ago)

dstzn said:


> Hello Will,
> 
> Nice clock. I bought a very similar but not identical clock a couple of years ago. I have yet to figure out what the "PUSH HARD" button does. Do you know?


The "PUSH HARD" button starts/stops/resets the stopwatch function


----------

